# بشرى سارة: اول مولد كهرباء بالمكابس الهيدروليكية مجرب عمليا سيحصل على حق الاختراع قريبا



## dr yasar (24 ديسمبر 2010)

قمت بتصميم المشروع الأول من طريقتة وان كان نشر اخر شبيها به
وهو توليد الطاقة بواسطة المكابس
وهو مجرب عمليا ذا نتائج مذهله​ 
سينشر قريبا​ 
اريد مستثمر او اي رجل اعمال لتبنى المِشروع

​ تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .


----------



## aminabdulhady (24 ديسمبر 2010)

تحياتي لك عزيزي د/يسار
مادمت نفذت التجربة فلا نطلب منك سر التصميمات ولكن نطلب منك بأمانة شديدة أن تخبرنا عن:-
- قدرة الموتور المستخدم في التجربة
- كم يستهلك الموتور من الكهرباء
- كم كمية الطاقة الناتجة من التجربة
تحياتي
أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

هل هذه الفكرة يااخي مثل فكرتي المسطرة المسننه والمكبس المشترك ولا ايه انا لا اظن هذا لأن الفكرة متسجلة باسمي ومشهرة اعلاميا على اليوتيوب منذ ثلاثة اشهر ده غير تسجيلها بالشهر العقاري وسيقول عنك الناس انك سارق للافكار
اما لو كانت فكرة اخري فاهلا بك
وانا معنديش مانع لو جربت فكرتي بس الملكية الفكرية تكون لى وليس لك
انا هراسلك على الاميل واستفسر اكثر


----------



## aminabdulhady (24 ديسمبر 2010)

dr yasar قال:


> قمت بتصميم المشروع الأول من طريقتة وان كان نشر اخر شبيها به
> 
> وهو توليد الطاقة بواسطة المكابس
> وهو مجرب عمليا ذا نتائج مذهله​
> ...


----------



## dr yasar (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا*

شكرا اخوانى الأعزاء

أولا : للمهندس محمد :

هذه الفكرة ليس لها اي علاقة بالفكرة التي قمت بذكرها سوى انه يوجد من تركيب المولد المكبس الهيدروليكي

أما عن تفاصيل الجهاز بالكامل 
قريبا بإذن الله ستنشر 
انتظروا قريبا ستكون اول بشرى لآعضاء هذا المنتدي 
​


----------



## د حسين (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*سوف سيتم سيعلن سأقوم س ثم س ولكن الى متى*

الأخ العزيز د يسار
تحية طيبة وبعد
من الأخير: 
ان سوف سيتم سيعلن سأقوم سترون مفاجآت و و و و س ثم س ثم س ...... 
كل ذلك تكرر منذ ألوف السنوات عن محرك دائم الحركة ... ولم نرى شيئا 
سؤال سوفاك الى متى ؟؟؟ أرجو تعيين تاريخ محدد نرى فيه اختراعك وتقول مجرب ؟؟من جربه أنت ؟ ام انك سمعت وصدقتك فكتبت ونشرت وتأملت وهما ؟؟؟
أخي العزيز أخبرني عن د التي تسبق اسمك فمادلالتها لأعرف كيف اناقشك مستقبلا علما ان محمد حسين ليس مهندسا بل ايضا د (للتوضيح فقط)
​


----------



## aminabdulhady (28 ديسمبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> الأخ العزيز د يسار
> أخي العزيز أخبرني عن  د التي تسبق اسمك فما دلالتها لأعرف كيف اناقشك مستقبلا علما ان محمد حسين ليس مهندسا بل ايضا  د



الـ .... د  .... على الخير كفاعله

تحياتي


----------



## اسامةالجمل (6 يناير 2011)

اخي د. يسار 
عندما تتحدث عن اختراعك بموضوعية اكثر , ستجد دعم و تأييد اكثر و سيرى اختراعك النور .
نجد مثلا ان شركات الاغذية تكتب على منتجاتها محتويات المادة الغذائية لكنها لا تكتب طريقة صنعها و هو السر للجوده و النكهه المميزة لهذة المادة و هذه الشركة , اذن لا نطلب منك بوحا باسرار اختراعك المزعوم وانما لغة تخاطب العقول بجدوى ما تفعل


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (6 يناير 2011)

اللى مش مصدق موضوع توليد الكهرباء بالمكابس فلينظر الى كوريك السيارة يافالحين ويجربه بيده هيقول ان ده مستحيل انه بيرفع بالسهولة دي
المسافة والسرعه والله ما تهم السرعة بتتعوض بتصغير قطر الماسورة المتصلة بالعجلة والتي تتحرك
حتي فى سرعة مكابس السيارات ممكن نوصل لعدد لفات مولد 2 لفة بالثانية وهو مناسب لتوربينات الرياح
اما مسافة المكبس ممكن نطولها


----------



## aminabdulhady (7 يناير 2011)

mohamedhusen951 قال:


> اللى مش مصدق موضوع توليد الكهرباء بالمكابس فلينظر الى كوريك السيارة يافالحين ويجربه بيده هيقول ان ده مستحيل انه بيرفع بالسهولة دي
> المسافة والسرعه والله ما تهم السرعة بتتعوض بتصغير قطر الماسورة المتصلة بالعجلة والتي تتحرك
> حتي فى سرعة مكابس السيارات ممكن نوصل لعدد لفات مولد 2 لفة بالثانية وهو مناسب لتوربينات الرياح
> اما مسافة المكبس ممكن نطولها



في البداية لا يمكن لأحد مصادرة أي فكرة ناجحة (تم تنفيذها) ، لكن اذا لم يتم تنفيذها فالنقاش مفتوح للجميع ، 
فإذا كنت تقول الزمن غير مهم فلك هذا المثال البسيط 
الموتور الصغير المستخدم في رفع الماء للعمارة لا يمكنه توليد طاقة بالماء الخارج منه ، ولكن لو قمنا بتشغيل الموتور لضخ الماء في خزان كبير لمدة (يومين) مثلا حتى إمتلأ الخزان ، ثم قمنا بفتح الخزان دفعة واحدة وسلطنا الماء على توربين فقام التوربين بتوليد طاقة نظرا لشدة الماء الصادرة من الخزان ، وانتهى ماء الخزان في (خمس دقائق) ، فهل نستطيع أن نبني اختراعا أساسه هذه الفكرة ونقول أن الزمن المستغرق من الموتور الصغير لملء الخزان نقول أن هذا الزمن غير مهم ؟ كيف ؟
الملء استغرق يومين والتفريغ استغرق خمس دقائق ، ولو حاولنا تطويل زمن التفريغ بتقليل كمية الماء الخارجة فلن تتولد طاقة لصغر قوة دفع الماء للتوربين
مالكم ، كيف تحكمون
تحياتي
أمين عبدالهادي​


----------



## ahmed es (7 يناير 2011)

aminabdulhady قال:


> في البداية لا يمكن لأحد مصادرة أي فكرة ناجحة (تم تنفيذها) ، لكن اذا لم يتم تنفيذها فالنقاش مفتوح للجميع ،
> فإذا كنت تقول الزمن غير مهم فلك هذا المثال البسيط
> الموتور الصغير المستخدم في رفع الماء للعمارة لا يمكنه توليد طاقة بالماء الخارج منه ، ولكن لو قمنا بتشغيل الموتور لضخ الماء في خزان كبير لمدة (يومين) مثلا حتى إمتلأ الخزان ، ثم قمنا بفتح الخزان دفعة واحدة وسلطنا الماء على توربين فقام التوربين بتوليد طاقة نظرا لشدة الماء الصادرة من الخزان ، وانتهى ماء الخزان في (خمس دقائق) ، فهل نستطيع أن نبني اختراعا أساسه هذه الفكرة ونقول أن الزمن المستغرق من الموتور الصغير لملء الخزان نقول أن هذا الزمن غير مهم ؟ كيف ؟
> الملء استغرق يومين والتفريغ استغرق خمس دقائق ، ولو حاولنا تطويل زمن التفريغ بتقليل كمية الماء الخارجة فلن تتولد طاقة لصغر قوة دفع الماء للتوربين
> ...


انت جيد بضرب الأمثلة
+1000


----------



## عـاطـل عـن الأمـل (7 يناير 2011)

aminabdulhady قال:


> في البداية لا يمكن لأحد مصادرة أي فكرة ناجحة (تم تنفيذها) ، لكن اذا لم يتم تنفيذها فالنقاش مفتوح للجميع ،​
> فإذا كنت تقول الزمن غير مهم فلك هذا المثال البسيط
> الموتور الصغير المستخدم في رفع الماء للعمارة لا يمكنه توليد طاقة بالماء الخارج منه ، ولكن لو قمنا بتشغيل الموتور لضخ الماء في خزان كبير لمدة (يومين) مثلا حتى إمتلأ الخزان ، ثم قمنا بفتح الخزان دفعة واحدة وسلطنا الماء على توربين فقام التوربين بتوليد طاقة نظرا لشدة الماء الصادرة من الخزان ، وانتهى ماء الخزان في (خمس دقائق) ، فهل نستطيع أن نبني اختراعا أساسه هذه الفكرة ونقول أن الزمن المستغرق من الموتور الصغير لملء الخزان نقول أن هذا الزمن غير مهم ؟ كيف ؟
> الملء استغرق يومين والتفريغ استغرق خمس دقائق ، ولو حاولنا تطويل زمن التفريغ بتقليل كمية الماء الخارجة فلن تتولد طاقة لصغر قوة دفع الماء للتوربين
> ...


 


ممتاز أخي .. وان عرف السبب بطل العجب ..

واتمنى من ال د-يسارا ن يوضح لما اكثر ويبين لنا ماهية اختراعه . كما ذكرو لك من قبل ,

فقط معلومات عن الاختراع ككمية الطاقة المتولدة من الماتور وقدرة الماتور والطاقة السمتهلكة.

وهذه المعلومات لا تمس سرية اختراعك بالمرة.

سلام . واهنيء الاخ أمين عبد الهادي .


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (9 يناير 2011)

يابني د يسار مش هياخد براءة اختراع لأن قوانين مكاتب البراءة لو كان اختراعه جزء من اختراع اخر لن يتم قبوله بعد سنة حين يتم النظر اليه والفكرة اصلا فكرتي كان بأولى لما راح يسجله كان يتصل بيا ويبعتلى اميل 
اما الفكرة بتاعته هو مكبس بيتحرك ومتصل بحاجة ذى قضبان القطار او كورونا السيارة تترجم الحركة فوق وتحت الى حركة دائرية 
وانا مسجلها قبله وشهرها على اليوتيوب اما كونه ينفذها ممكن اضع اسمه كمخترع معايا بالاكاديمية فى ورق التقديم ونتقاسم انا بالفكرة وهو بالعمل والتنفيذ
الناس اللى بيجادلو محدش يجادل لأن الفكرة منتهية ومقبوله وانا شخصيا سائل رئيس قسم الميكانيكا فشك فى كلامي الاول وقال تنفع بعد كده فمتقعدوش تهيصو وخلو الناس تقتنع علشان احنا بنتكلم فى مليارات الدولارات توفير للوقود وبنتكلم فى رمضان لا انقطاع للكهرباء وبنتكلم فى ان التلوث البيئي لا يحدث ويقل فوحياة ابوكم بلاش جدال فى مسألة بتوفر الطاقة وتتضاعف القوة اللى هي بنستخدمها بتوليد طاقة توصل الاف المرات وبكف يدك عاوزين حاجة اكثر من كده؟:


----------



## د حسين (9 يناير 2011)

*مرة ثانية ::: لاتختلفوا*



mohamedhusen951 قال:


> يابني د يسار مش هياخد براءة اختراع لأن قوانين مكاتب البراءة لو كان اختراعه جزء من اختراع اخر لن يتم قبوله بعد سنة حين يتم النظر اليه والفكرة اصلا فكرتي كان بأولى لما راح يسجله كان يتصل بيا ويبعتلى اميل
> اما الفكرة بتاعته هو مكبس بيتحرك ومتصل بحاجة ذى قضبان القطار او كورونا السيارة تترجم الحركة فوق وتحت الى حركة دائرية
> وانا مسجلها قبله وشهرها على اليوتيوب اما كونه ينفذها ممكن اضع اسمه كمخترع معايا بالاكاديمية فى ورق التقديم ونتقاسم انا بالفكرة وهو بالعمل والتنفيذ
> الناس اللى بيجادلو محدش يجادل لأن الفكرة منتهية ومقبوله وانا شخصيا سائل رئيس قسم الميكانيكا فشك فى كلامي الاول وقال تنفع بعد كده فمتقعدوش تهيصو وخلو الناس تقتنع علشان احنا بنتكلم فى مليارات الدولارات توفير للوقود وبنتكلم فى رمضان لا انقطاع للكهرباء وبنتكلم فى ان التلوث البيئي لا يحدث ويقل فوحياة ابوكم بلاش جدال فى مسألة بتوفر الطاقة وتتضاعف القوة اللى هي بنستخدمها بتوليد طاقة توصل الاف المرات وبكف يدك عاوزين حاجة اكثر من كده؟:



تحية طيبة للجميع
يا د يسار ود محمد حسين لاتختلفوا على اختراع فاشل ::: فاشل ::: مستحيل :::: مستحيل ​


----------



## يحيى الكاني (9 يناير 2011)

خوش اختراع بس ماكو هذا الشئ لان الطاقه لاتفنى ولاتستحدث


----------



## dr yasar (10 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خير اخوانى 

ليس من المستحيل شىء كهذا

ما هى الا فترة قليلة جدا وستكون المفاجأة

اما الأخ محمد قلت له أكثر من مرة ليس هناك اي علاقة بالفكرتين او بديناميكية حركتهما وقد ذكرت اسمه فى طلبى وذكرت بيانات فكرته كفكرة اعتمدت على نفس المبدأ وهو المكبس وليست مشابهة بالمرة

وأتمنى من الله التوفيق
​


----------



## محمـ ـد (10 فبراير 2011)

*أرجو أن يتم حذف المواضيع التي تستخف بعقل المهندس العربي المسلم*

يكفي مهزلة 
و الله لقد سئمت مثل هذه المواضيع 
أطلب من الدكتور محمد باشراحيل مشرف القسم أن يتم حذف هذه المواضيع 
أيضاً : لقد جاء في التصويت أن مواضيع الطاقة الحرة أو خرافات الطاقة الحرة يجب أن يذكر معها بأنها مخالف لمصونية الطاقة , و أرى بعض المواضيع التي لم تلتزم بهذا .
لقد تحول القسم إلى قسم للجدالات التي أنتهت منذ القرن التاسع عشر .
يا أخي ألم يبقى لكم غير هذه المواضيع التي أكل عليه الدهر و شرب , يا أخي لماذا لا تهتمون بالطاقات البديلة الحقيقية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أم أن الخرافات تلاحقنا في كل مكان حتى تصل هذا القسم العلمي المبني على العلم 
لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله 
سامحوني على الحدة في كلامي لكن هذا الذي أراه هنا لا يطاق ​


----------



## zamalkawi (10 فبراير 2011)

إنها المتعة أخ تادفي
متعة أن تظن أنك العبقري الذي استطاع أن يصل إلى ما لم يتوصل إليه العلماء في قرون، وبالتالي بعد أن يبدأ الحوار يصعب عليه الاعتراف بأنه مخطىء، فيلجأ عقله الباطن إلى وضح حواجز دفاعية تحجب عنه الفهم، كي لا يحرمه من المتعة
أو متعة جدل، فربما هو يعرف أنه مخطىء، ويجلس على الناحية الأخرى أمام شاشته ويضحك حتى تدمع عيناه بسبب الجدل الذي تسبب فيه
وربما أخذته العزة بالإثم، فالاعتراف بالخطأ صعب على بعض الناس

وهؤلاء يشتركون في عدة أشياء، منها الإيمان المطلق بنظرية المؤامرة، ورفض العلم الرسمي، والإيمان بأي مصدر يؤيد أفكارهم حتى لو مصدر غير معترف به ومجرد فيديو على اليوتيوب أو مقاتل في صحيفة صفراء، كما أنهم يتميزون بإصرار ومثابرة، ولكنها دائما موجهة في الاتجاه "السهل" الذي لن يوصلهم إلى شيء، وهو المضي قدما في مشاريعهم الوهمية، ولا يسلكون الطريق الصعب من وجهة نظرهم وهو طريق العلم
أذكر في حواري مع أحدهم وجدته لا يعرف أساسيات الأساسيات مثل الفرق بين القوة والقدرة والطاقة والمسافة والسرعة، ويخلط بينهم بما يوافق هواه حتى يقنع الآخرين أن اختراعه ينفع

إن دراسة هؤلاء ربما تحتاج إلى علماء نفس واجتماع أكثر مما تحتاج لمهندسين


----------



## ban2009ban (10 فبراير 2011)

تعجبني يادكتور حسين على ردود ك على من لايثبت الا الفشل فلو كان صادقا لاثبته بالتجربة ولناقش بموضوعيه 
هكذا نحن العرب سوف وسوف وسوف ...الخ السوفات 
يااخي مللنا الكذب والجهل والعنجهية واللعب لمجرد اللعب على الاخوان اما للتغرير بهم او لسرقة اموالهم 
اذا لم يثبت ما يقول ارجو منك حذف الموضوع واراحتنا من قراءة وجع الراس
فقديما قالوا حكي العاقل يطيح نصفه-فكيف بواحد خلف الكيبورلانعرفه-


----------



## المقدسي2011 (11 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم
*


----------



## tahabrahem (2 مايو 2011)

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله نحن مسلمون وعرب اين مقولة لا نريد من هذا العلم الا وجه الله تعالى وليس طمعا بالمال وليكن العلم مجانيا لكل منن اراد ان يستفيد او نذهب بافكارنا بعد تنفيذها ورؤية النتائج على ارض الواقع فوالله لتجد الملايين يتهافتون عليك لطلب الاستثمار


----------



## نعم (3 مايو 2011)

اتعجب حقيقة من صبر المهندسين في الرد على هكذا مواضيع


----------



## ايهابووو (24 يوليو 2011)

من فترة قريبة جائتني فكرة مشابهة لحد ما الى ما تتكلمون عليه ولكنها للاسف ظلت حبرا على ورق ولم اطبقها عمليا


----------



## محمد.المصري (24 يوليو 2011)

ايهابووو قال:


> من فترة قريبة جائتني فكرة مشابهة لحد ما الى ما تتكلمون عليه ولكنها للاسف ظلت حبرا على ورق ولم اطبقها عمليا




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كيف حالك أخي إيهابووو 

أخي لا يوجد هذه الطريقة عمليا أو على الورق 

‏‎ ‎و كذلك أري أن هذا الموضوع ليس له فائدة لعدم وجود محتوي 

كذلك اقترح أن هذا الموضوع يغلق أو يحذف


----------



## jamal baghdady (28 يوليو 2011)

الاخ محمد المصري اذا كان الموضوع لايعجبك فاذهب الى غيره انت غير مجبر على القراءة والرد ودع الاخرين في حماسهم وسواء نجحت هذه الافكار ام لا فلن تظرك شيئا . انا مع هذه المواضيع ومع مناقشتها بعلمية وانا اعتبر وجود د حسين وامثاله صمام امان لمنع انحراف النقاش الى الخدع والخرافات اما من ياتي بفكرة جديدة فعليه اثباتها اما بالقوانين او بالتجربة . مع احترامي للجميع .


----------



## محمد.المصري (28 يوليو 2011)

اخي جمال جزاك الله خير على النقاش و لكن ربما انت جديد في القسم فلم اسمع من احد ابدا اني امنع النقاش او لم اناقش و يمكن ان تسأل اصحاب المحرك الدائم هل اكتب رد بدون تعليل

انا لا اكتب رد إلا بالتعليل و البرهان بالقوانين و لي مشاركات كثيرة بها شرح الخطأ و لا اكتب رد بدون تعليل الا نادرا 

اما عن مشاركتي السابقة اقول فيها

‎و كذلك أري أن هذا الموضوع ليس له فائدة لعدم وجود محتوي 

لان عدم وجود محتوى غير قابل للنقاش

وقد اغلق مشرف القسم احد المواضيع من قبل التي لا تشمل على محتوى لا اتذكر اسم الموضوع لذالك قولت

كذلك اقترح أن هذا الموضوع يغلق أو يحذف




jamal baghdady قال:


> الاخ محمد المصري اذا كان الموضوع لايعجبك فاذهب الى غيره انت غير مجبر على القراءة والرد ودع الاخرين في حماسهم وسواء نجحت هذه الافكار ام لا فلن تظرك شيئا .


 
لا يوجد موضوع لا يعجبني على الاطلاق بل يعجبني نوع التفكير من العرب و هذه خطوة للامام لتطور الفكر العربي و لكن اذا كانت الفكرة بها خطأ فإن الخوض فيها مضيع الوقت 




jamal baghdady قال:


> انا مع هذه المواضيع ومع مناقشتها بعلمية وانا اعتبر وجود د حسين وامثاله صمام امان لمنع انحراف النقاش الى الخدع والخرافات


 
ايضا انا مع هذه المواضيع ومع مناقشتها بعلمية 



jamal baghdady قال:


> اما من ياتي بفكرة جديدة فعليه اثباتها اما بالقوانين او بالتجربة . مع احترامي للجميع .


 
اضيف الى ما تقول انه اذا لم يستطيع اثباتها يمكن عرض الفكرة و ترك الباقي يناقشها


----------



## SMART2TROY (28 يوليو 2011)

تحياتي لك أخي العزيز محمد المصري

وكل عام و أنت طيب


----------



## hmozek (18 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد حسين بتبيع أختراعك بمبلغ 174 مليار دولار والحسابة بتحسب


----------



## محمد.المصري (18 أكتوبر 2011)

hmozek قال:


> محمد حسين بتبيع أختراعك بمبلغ 174 مليار دولار والحسابة بتحسب


 
 أخي القانون لا يحمل مغفلين :70:

و قد قرأت موضوعه و أهم خطأ انه يقارن بين الكتلة و القدرة


حيث اعتبر ان وزن الكتلة يساوي القدرة

و لكن اذا كانت عجلة الجاذبية 10 متر لكل ثانية تربيع فإن القوة التي تؤثر على المكبس بسبب كتلة مقدارها 2.5 طن تساري 25 كيلو نيوتن
واذا كان المكبس (الكتلة ) يتحرك بسرعة 2 متر في الثانية 

فإن القدره تساوي القوة في السرعة تساوي 50 كيلو واط

هذا المقدار هي الطاقة اللازمة لكل دوره صعود وهبوط المكبس

و هذا المقدار حسبه ب 2.5 كيلو واط

موضوعه على الرابط

(( http://mawhopon.net/Innovative-solut...يدروليكية.html ))


----------



## hmozek (18 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي محمد أنا لم أرى في مشاركة ايهابو ما يلفت النظر فهل من تذكير منك .....؟


----------



## محمد.المصري (18 أكتوبر 2011)

hmozek قال:


> اخي محمد أنا لم أرى في مشاركة ايهابو ما يلفت النظر فهل من تذكير منك .....؟




قرأت المشاركة الأولى لإيهابوو
في موضوع انتظر رايك في المحرك الدائم


----------



## jomma (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مرت عشرة اشهر ولم ينشر الزميل صاحب المشروع اي تفاصيل كما وعد، لا ارى اي جدوى من نقاش مشروع هو في حكم الغيب.


----------



## hmozek (19 أكتوبر 2011)

كلا م الدكتور باشرحيل كان واضحا وصريحا ...؟أي عمل أو فكرة يجب ان تقترن بالتجربة وأن لا تكوت على الورق فقط


----------



## hmozek (19 أكتوبر 2011)

:d:d:d:d تحية طيبة أخي محمد لما هذا الالحاح لمعرفة رأي بالموضوع وقد كنت قد ذكرت رأيئ سابقا ........ ؟على كللا أنا شخصا لا أحب الوسطية وهذا مبدأ لكن....؟حين تصل المسالة الى هذا الموضوع بالذات أقف مسترسلا لاعيد كل الحسابات مع أنها معروفة مسبقا وسلفا 
كما اأتمنى ان تعيد قرأئه ردي لك في المشاركة التى تحادثنا فيها بخصوص التناظر. تحياتي لك .


----------



## hmozek (19 أكتوبر 2011)

[تحية طيبة .... أخي jomma عندما تاتي الفكرة القوية للذي يبحث عنها فثق تماما بأنها لا تحتاج الى تدقيق أو تاويل او مسائلة أتخيلها بانها تعصف بكل من يقرأها أو يحاول فهمها من الوهلة الاولى شرط أن يكون المتلقي على درجة عالية من العلم و الخبر والمعرفة و( التجربة ) وأما بالنسبة لحديثي مع الاخ محمد فهو لفهم كل تصميم أين يقف وتداعياتة حتى نحصل على ركيزه تمكننا من مساعدة من بحاجة الى هذه النقطة وتقديمها محلولة ( وجهة نظر ):"؟.


----------



## smeerr (25 مارس 2012)

عندي سؤال يلي يؤمن بقانون مصونية طاقة الى هذه درجة ليش يدخل على هذا القسم ويقرى هذي مواضيع ثانيا انا ما ادري ليش هل ايمان مطلق بهل قانون كما لو انه منزل من سماء انا ما ادافع عن صاحب هذا موضوع لانه كاذب هكذا اتضحلي لانو بالرغم من سؤال الاعضاء ليس سر اختراع انما سؤال بسيط مقدار دخل وخرج من كهرباء يعني سؤال مو صعب لهل درجة ليش ما يجيب


----------

